# Fehler Nummer 1



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

ich hab grade den Fehler Nummer 1 erlebt !
Beim Erstellen Ihrer Gruppe ist ein Fehler aufgetreten (Fehler 1) und ich hab nichtmal ne Gruppe...

Jemand n Plan was man tun kann ?

grüße caps

PS: so langsam ist meine Frustgrenze tatsächlich auch erreicht...


----------



## Pendron (1. Juni 2012)

Was man tun kann? Naja abwarten oder schlafen gehn 

Verständlich dass viele gefrustet sind - ändern wird das allerdings nichts ^^
Mir persönlich wärs sogar ganz recht wenn wenigstens die Hälfte der Dauernörgler
in den Foren einfach nichtmehr spielt. So sind die Server nicht immer voll ;D


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch was der andere Mist soll,
seit wann werden Freitags um 1 Uhr geplante Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt??

Och Blizz Öö


----------



## Pendron (1. Juni 2012)

Nicnak, wär es dir lieber die ganzen Bugs und Serverprobleme werden erst nächsten Mittwoch behoben?^^ 
Scheinbar schon.. und dann wieder meckern wenn es rumspinnt. 
Versteh einer die Leute, wirklich ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Eben wenn es jetzt 3 Uhr wäre, dann würde ich sagen: Jo Blizz, ich finds gut, dass ihr versucht Fehler zu beheben, es dann ankündigt und vielleicht halt nich bis 4 sondern bis 5 braucht.
Aber völlig unmotiviert, mitten im Spiel zu fliegen ist so langsam ein klitzekleinwenig nervig.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2012)

Habe vollstes Verständnis für deinen Frust. Geht mir auch nicht besser 
Irgendwie ist man von Blizzard so viele Fehler auf einem Haufen gar nicht gewöhnt, ausser von einem gewissen MMO mal abgesehen.


Nicnak schrieb:


> Und auch was der andere Mist soll,
> seit wann werden Freitags um 1 Uhr geplante Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt??
> 
> Och Blizz Öö


Vielleicht gerade wegen diesem Fehler? Ist ja immerhin nur für eine Stunde, was bedeutet, dass es sich wohl um eine Art Notfallpatch handelt.


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Pendron schrieb:


> Nicnak, wär es dir lieber die ganzen Bugs und Serverprobleme werden erst nächsten Mittwoch behoben?^^



Nö aber zu normalen zeiten, und nicht zur Kernspielzeit für manche nachts um 1. ;p


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Bei dem gewissen MMO wars zumindest so, dass seltsame Fehler doch meißt recht schnell behoben wurden 
Es ist auch nicht direkt Frust, denn es ist nur ein Spiel.
Aber wenn man grade in Richtung Level 57 unterwegs ist wirds doch langsam spannend.


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das les ich etz schon zum 4ten Mal. Und dass auf dem US Server.

Wieso machen se den beide gleichzeitig dicht? -.-


----------



## muffel28 (1. Juni 2012)

Juhu das andere auch das haben dachte schon Diablo steht neben mir. Was ich heute schon merkwürdiges erlebt habe. Naja


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mich hier gerne noch mal selber^^


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gerade wegen diesem Fehler? Ist ja immerhin nur für eine Stunde, was bedeutet, dass es sich wohl um eine Art Notfallpatch handelt.


----------



## robertodino (1. Juni 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so dass Blizzard keine Erfahrung gesammelt hat...

Sie sollten selbst mal farmen gehen... Auf Server-farm....

Diablo 37...


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Ich mach mir etz n China Farmer... -.-

Edit: Ja, lol... Asien ist auch zu.


----------



## robertodino (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte immer Geduld. Aber mich beim ersten Diablo Fight rauszukicken?

Blizzard F.O


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol, löl, LoL, LöL, LOL, LÖL...

Die Community ist echt geiler als das Spiel selber. 

Glaub langsam auch dass ist von Blizz gewollt. XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Ok jetzt gehts wieder, keine Namen sind lesbar und Blizz gibt die 5 Minuten bis zum Weltenende Warnung raus.
Also noch eine Minute könnt ihr zocken


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Jup, weltuntergang, alles Weg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30k 008... Rekord oder?

Alter Schwede.

Aber wenn echt alle meine Chars weg sind lösch ich mein Account. Oo


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich verstehe ja das man sich ärgert (tue ich auch wenn ich meinem Hobby nicht nachgehen kann) aber man kann es auch üibertreiben.


----------



## Heynrich (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe ja das man sich ärgert (tue ich auch wenn ich meinem Hobby nicht nachgehen kann) aber man kann es auch üibertreiben.



Stimmt. Wenn ich mir ein neues Auto kaufe, vom Hof runterfahre und der Motor platzt: Kann ja ma passieren. Aber man solls ja nicht übertreiben *heimschieb*


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Bei nem Auto erwartete man diesen Fehler aber nicht .
Machen wir uns nichts vor... Alle Leute die jetzt richtig rumheulen, flamen und behaupten nie wieder ein Blizzardspiel zu kaufen, werden auch Diablo 4 kaufen, denn:

Im Grunde sind wir doch nicht viel besser als die naive Blondine mit nem IQ von 80, die in die Disko geht.
Sie hofft jedes mal, dass der tolle, gut aussehende Mann, dem sie sich an den Hals wirft, diesmal der Richtige ist.
Sie geht mit ihm nach Hause, wird verarscht und noch am Abend vor die TÜr gesetzt.
Am nächsten Wochenende geht sie dann in die Disko und hofft, dass der tolle gut aussehende Mann an der Theke...

Mal drüber nachdenken .


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn ich mir ein neues Auto kaufe, vom Hof runterfahre und der Motor platzt: Kann ja ma passieren. Aber man solls ja nicht übertreiben *heimschieb*


Bei einem Auto für 60 Euro wäre ich froh wenn der die Ausfahrt noch erreicht.


Mal ernsthaft, hast du mal ins offizielle Forum geschaut wie die da teilweise austicken? Meine Fresse, es ist nur ein Spiel - und da können nunmal Fehler passieren. 

Sich ärgern, ja... tue ich mich auch. Aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, es ist nur ein Spiel - und da können nunmal Fehler passieren.


Du hast das Zeug zum Kunden des Monats. Oder als Anwärter für die naivste Sicht der Woche.

In jeder anderen Handels-Branche erwartet man fehlerfreie Produkte, nur hier ist aufregen verboten, weil "es nur ein Spiel" ist? Bei einer Budgetversion vom Grabbeltisch okay, aber nicht bei einem nagelneuen Vollpreisprodukt. Das ist ein käuflich erworbenes Gebrauchsgut wie jedes andere auch. Und da kann man erwarten, dass es fehlerfrei funktioniert. Für mich sind die 60 € jetzt auch finanziell verschmerzbar, aber mal drüber nachgedacht, dass manche nicht viel zur Verfügung haben und vielleicht schon länger drauf sparen? Und dann bekommen sie ein unausgereiftes Testprodukt? Nicht witzig. Leuten wie Dir haben wir die vielen Betatest-Versionen zu verdanken, die sich heute Vollpreis-Spiel nennen und so im Handel landen. "Nur nicht aufregen, es wird alles gut. Ist ja nur ein Spiel".

Ihr müsst endlich mal aufhören zu denken, dass Firmen nur euer Seelenheil wollen. Dass sie ein Spiel ausschließlich zu dem Zweck konzipieren, damit ihr Spaß bis ans Ende eures Lebens haben könnt. Die wollen zwar unser Bestes, aber das ist nicht unser Wohlbefinden, sondern unser Geld. Und das können sie gern haben, im Gegenzug erwarte ich aber auch eine funktionierende Leistung. Und diese Erwartungen werden nun mal derzeit enttäuscht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du hast das Zeug zum Kunden des Monats. Oder als Anwärter für die naivste Sicht der Woche.


Aha, weil ich niemanden den Schädel einschlagen will weil ein Computerspiel nicht läuft? Interessant. 

Ich würde meinem Autoverkäufer den Kopf auch nicht gleich abhacken. 

Man man man... 

EDIT: Mein Akkuschrauber hat neulich den Geist aufgegeben... ich sollte mal zu Bosch fahren und da ordentlich auf die Kacke hauen, vllt. nehme ich noch ein paar Kumpels mit - dann stürmen wir den Schuppen da.




> Ihr müsst endlich mal aufhören zu denken, dass Firmen nur euer Seelenheil wollen


Wie hast du dir das zusammenorakelt? 



> Leuten wie Dir haben wir die vielen Betatest-Versionen zu verdanken, die sich heute Vollpreis-Spiel nennen und so im Handel landen. "Nur nicht aufregen, es wird alles gut. Ist ja nur ein Spiel".


Hm? Aber sonst geht es dir gut?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hm? Aber sonst geht es dir gut?


Hervorragend. Es geht auch nicht darum, jemandem mit körperlicher Gewalt zu Leibe zu rücken. Nur gibt es für den Zustand, in dem sich das Spiel momentan nun mal befindet (ja, für mich gehören auch funktionierende Server zum Spiel, ohne die geht nämlich gleich gar nix), allen Grund sich zu ärgern. Und ich sage das als jemand, der Blizzard bisher immer verteidigt hat. Egal ob in WoW oder hier. AH wird angekündigt? Ich versuche die Aufregung zu schlichten. Onlinezwang wird angekündigt? Ich versuche die Aufregung zu schlichten. Kannst gern nach älteren Beiträgen von mir hier und in anderen Foren suchen und wie ich da angegriffen werd, weil ich es wagte Positives in all dem zu sehen.

Nur bei dem was jetzt in Diablo 3 los ist, platzt selbst einem treuen "Anhänger" mal der Kragen. Wie gesagt, Onlinezwang ist für mich kein Problem, nur ich erwarte funktionierende Technik und die ist eben nicht gegeben. Und dann kommt da wer daher und sagt "Macht ma keen Wind, Freaks. Ist doch nur 'n Spiel". Stimmt, es ist nur ein Spiel. Und die Welt dreht sich weiter. Dennoch ist Anlass zum Ärgern gegeben, auch wenn Du als Frohnatur das nicht wahrhaben willst. Tut mir leid das so direkt zu sagen, aber so ist es nun mal.

Es wird ja immer so schön gesagt "Dann mach doch was anderes". Okay, machen wir was anderes. Schauen wir zu den letzten Tagen: Die Server gehen nicht. Die wahren Endbosse Fehler 37 und 73 onehitten alles und jeden. Athene gibt vor Aufregung sein Passwort der Öffentlichkeit preis und kann grad noch vom Brückensprung abgehalten werden. Es ist 21 Uhr, die Kinder sind im Bett und die Frau hat sich auf der Couch unter eine Decke eingerollt und kuckt irgendwelchen Käse im TV. Es ist noch ca. eine bis anderthalb Stunde bis zum schlafen gehen, damit man morgens wieder fit ist. Und da soll man jetzt noch die Welt einreißen mit einer "sinnvollen" Beschäftigung. Den möcht ich sehen, der das emotionslos hinnimmt.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Ich schrieb ja selbst das mich das ärgert (natürlich), aber vollkommen austicken wie es wirklich viele in den offiziellen Foren tun ist halt doch ein Stück zu viel. Das bedeutet ja nicht gleich das ich das für gut befinde wie Blizzard sich hier präsentiert oder es mir egal wäre wenn ich eine schlechte Leistung erhalte - die Konsequenz daraus kann aber auch nur lauten Blizzard abzustrafen - und das werden wir Kunden, aus Liebe zu den Spielen, wohl in den meisten Fällen eher nicht tun.

Blizzard muss man dafür hart kritisieren, selbstverständlich, dem spreche ich nirgends entgegen und tat das auch in anderen Threads. 

EDIT: 
Und bei so Sprüchen wie "dann mach doch was anderes, geh raus an die frische Luft" etc. kriege ich eh einen Hals... meine Entscheidung war eben zu spielen, schliesslich habe ich das Spiel genau aus diesem Grund erstanden.

Zocke eh erst am späten Abend wenn meine Tochter im Bett ist, da finde ich es draussen eher nicht so prickelnd zumal man die Kleine ja auch nicht mal eben alleine lassen kann. 

Dumme Sprüche... mehr nicht.

So weit sind unsere Meinungen da nicht auseinander, würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen das sie nah beieinander liegen.


----------



## Nicnak (2. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja spasseshalber mal mit weniger zocken versuchen wenn du das für dich als Ursache schon ausgemacht hast.
> 
> Nur so ne Idee... aber tatsächlich eine ernst gemeinte.



Hmm.. 




> Die wahren Endbosse Fehler 37 und 73 onehitten alles und jeden.



Sind die Fehler eig. nen Nummernrätsel?

37, 73?
Fehler 23, 2 + 3 = 5 / durch irgendwas = 666.. Diablo Style?? XD


----------



## Meister Utul (2. Juni 2012)

hmm vllt spiele ich ja immer nur gerade dann, wenn alles funktioniert. Aber bis jetzt haben mich diese Fehlermeldungen maximal 5 Minuten und 1-10 Einloggversuche gekostet, sehen wir von Wartungsarbeiten ab. Ich kann die Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen.

Grüße


----------

